# Olongapo power cut for 2 months?



## chris1jacobs (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi all. Is it true that they will cut Olongapo city and surrounding's power for the next 2 months starting tomorrow?


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I have been hearing lots of rumors. The only thing that I have found is the attachment. Which says that Olongapo will be disconnected from the National power grid tomorrow.

I have heard that the new Mayor has offered a payback plan but it was declined. 

I don't want to get into the politics of this but it boggles the mind that no criminal charges are being filed for the embezzlement of $120M of services.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

chris1jacobs said:


> Hi all. Is it true that they will cut Olongapo city and surrounding's power for the next 2 months starting tomorrow?


In other areas of the Philippines the power has been cut to cities and towns for non-payment. In Olongapo is seems unlikely but I would not be surprised.
If you are living there now, this might be a good day to invest in a large enough generator to power lights and air-conditioner. Either that or be prepared to get a hotel inside of the SBMA free-port till they get things sorted out.


Best of luck:fingerscrossed:


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Generators have been flying off of the shelves over the last few weeks... I am sure that their prices will go up if not already...


----------



## chris1jacobs (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi

I Just spent a lot of money on my daughter's Baptism and could only afford a 1000W generator so the kids can at least watch tv and have a electric fan running, 41k was the cheapest big generator I saw and that was at Ayala. Is there no other place that stock generators around here? DIY is sold out and SM is even more expensive on there generators. I am planning to move to Binictican after my next rotation within the next 2 months if all goes well anyway.


----------



## chris1jacobs (Jun 29, 2013)

jon1 said:


> Generators have been flying off of the shelves over the last few weeks... I am sure that their prices will go up if not already...


a few month ago I looked at getting a biggish one but desided against it, now the price for the same one in SM is almost double already, I think in Pampanga or Clark will be cheaper


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

chris1jacobs said:


> a few month ago I looked at getting a biggish one but desided against it, now the price for the same one in SM is almost double already, I think in Pampanga or Clark will be cheaper


That would be your best bet. Head up to the Angeles area and look for a cheaper one.


----------



## seram (Oct 12, 2011)

Unbelievable............Surely the Govermant will take control of this problem and make sure that there is electricity for the people..cheers


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

seram said:


> Unbelievable............Surely the Govermant will take control of this problem and make sure that there is electricity for the people..cheers


Well if I were a betting person, I'd bet they will let it go off and then take care of the problem. Never know around here. Guess that's what keeps life interesting here in paradise. Hahaha...


----------



## chris1jacobs (Jun 29, 2013)

Sound like the new mayor averted the power cut for a wile, don't have the details yet


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

chris1jacobs said:


> Sound like the new mayor averted the power cut for a wile, don't have the details yet


Chris, Thanks for the update. If you or anyone else gets solid info, be sure to keep us informed. Must be difficult not knowing what to expect.


Gene


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

chris1jacobs said:


> Sound like the new mayor averted the power cut for a wile, don't have the details yet


Here is the news report Olongapo City's power disconnection averted for now — report | Economy | GMA News Online

sounds like drama to me


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*1000 watt Generator*



chris1jacobs said:


> Hi
> 
> I Just spent a lot of money on my daughter's Baptism and could only afford a 1000W generator so the kids can at least watch tv and have a electric fan running, 41k was the cheapest big generator I saw and that was at Ayala. Is there no other place that stock generators around here? DIY is sold out and SM is even more expensive on there generators. I am planning to move to Binictican after my next rotation within the next 2 months if all goes well anyway.


The small generators also don't use as much gas so I feel you have a good buy there, one of my first purchases here was a generator it cost me just under 3,000 peso's.


----------



## chris1jacobs (Jun 29, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> The small generators also don't use as much gas so I feel you have a good buy there, one of my first purchases here was a generator it cost me just under 3,000 peso's.


The cheapest small one I could find was 7900 pessos but I bought a silent tipe portable, It was 14k and I ran it for about 10 hours on one 4 litre tank of petrol, it is 4 stroke unlike the other small 1kW units that is 2 stroke. I am pleased, just would have been nice to be able to run a ac for the baby but the electric fan does its job and keeping the kids busy with the cartoons is also a lifesaver.


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

chris1jacobs said:


> a few month ago I looked at getting a biggish one but desided against it, now the price for the same one in SM is almost double already, I think in Pampanga or Clark will be cheaper


Make sure you buy Diesel petrol will bankrupt you in no time


----------

